# Head



## CAROL ANNE (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and newly diagnosed with low thyroid and adrenals just wondered if anyone had funny heads like an unsteadyness and weird, oh I don't know how to describe it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CAROL ANNE said:


> Hi everyone I'm new to this forum and newly diagnosed with low thyroid and adrenals just wondered if anyone had funny heads like an unsteadyness and weird, oh I don't know how to describe it!


Absolutely! And welcome! Many call this brain-fog.

Are you being treated for thyroid and adrenals at this time? If so, what is the treatment protocul?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Par for the course unfortunately. You get this sort of floaty, hungover, dizziness feeling that is hard to properly describe but it does happen to many folks with thyroid troubles.


----------



## CAROL ANNE (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes I have just started the Thyroid treatment after being on adrenal support for a good 2 weeks, but I've heard it could take months to feel any difference, the mornings are the worst feel like an ancient woman, and me legs feel as if they are going to collapse all the time really, does anyone else get this? not been out of the house much for months haven't got he energy.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CAROL ANNE said:


> Yes I have just started the Thyroid treatment after being on adrenal support for a good 2 weeks, but I've heard it could take months to feel any difference, the mornings are the worst feel like an ancient woman, and me legs feel as if they are going to collapse all the time really, does anyone else get this? not been out of the house much for months haven't got he energy.


Sometimes it does take a while for one to start to feel better. TD does much damage to our bodies and our psyche as well.

What Thyroxine are you on and how much? How often are you getting labs and what was your latest TSH (and any other labs if you have them) and when? If you have labs, I would also appreciate the ranges as different labs use different ranges.

You may wish to also have a ferritin test if you have not done so. Your hemaglobulin can come back in normal range but yet ferritin can be in the basement. Ferritin it the protein that stores the iron for cellular uptake. If you have low ferritin, not matter what you do, it is likely that you will remain exhausted and weak.

Here is info on Ferritin.....

http://tinyurl.com/m6tewo

Since you have been through so much, I strongly suspect your ferritin is low. It should be 50 to 100 and the closer to 100, the better.


----------

